
A New Citizenship: Professor Michael Sandel (Harvard) on Market Ethics - theblackbox
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00kt7rg
======
CalmQuiet
Off-topic, but _please_ note in title of such links when they are _only_ audio
(or video). ...or link to a transcript, if any.

Text can be scanned. Audio takes real (valuable) time.

~~~
theblackbox
Yeah, good point. The bbc offer both an audio podcast and a transcript on the
site I linked. I listened to it live this morning but didn't have the time to
listen to the QA session afterward, so printed out the transcript and will go
over it with a fine toothed comb sometime soon.

Know it's a bit of everyone's (valuable) time I'm asking for, but this is the
type of topic I would like to see gain the big discussion threads here on HN.
But time is money, so I can't expect too much! Hope some find it interesting
at least.

